# U/S Results



## kimmie72 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello...I am posting todays results and some from the past as well

8-2008 - Right lobe of thyroid measures 2.2 cm transverse, 1.8 cm in AP, and 4.8 cm in length. One isoechoic nodule is noted in the posterior aspect of the mid portion of the thyriod measuring up to 9 mm x 7 mm in size. Just anterior ro this lesion we have another 1.3 cm x 6 mm hypoechioc lesion with low level echhoes. Left lobe measures 1.9 cm transverse, 1.4 cm in AP and 4.3.cm in length. Two small hypoechioc nodules one in the mid pole anteriorly measuring up to 6 mm x 4 mm. the second lesion far posteriorly measuring up to 6 mm x 3 mm. Impression: Multiple hypo to iso nodules in both lobes of thyriod. Findings early suggestive of nodular goiter and recommend clinical crrelation.

8/22/10 - Left lobe measures 4.0x1.5x1.3 cm. Right lobe measures 4.9x1.7x1.9 cm. A tiny nodule is seen in the central portion of the right lobe measuring 2 x 3 mm.

2/26/11 - There is mild thyromegaly. right lobe 2.2x1.7x5.3 cm and left lobe 1.7x1.4x4.5 on the left. Detectable nodule remains 2 x 3 mm nodule in right mid lobe. Tiny solitary nodule at 6 month followup, in a patient with mild thyromegaly.

6//27/11 - right lobe measures 5.4x1.5x1.8 cm and left lobe 4.9x1.3x1.7 cm. There is an nodule approx. 1.3 mm within the mid aspect of the right lobe. Mils thyromegaly is noted.

Today 5/17/12 - Thyromegaly is noted again. Right lobe measures 5.2x1.4x1.8 and left lobe 4.5x1.55x1.6 cm. The 1.3 mm nodule seen in the mid pole of the right lobe is now 3 mm.

I am kinda disappointed with the U/S results...just wish I knew what was going on. Is it normal for nodules to get smaller and then bigger?

Thanks )


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kimmie72 said:


> Hello...I am posting todays results and some from the past as well
> 
> 8-2008 - Right lobe of thyroid measures 2.2 cm transverse, 1.8 cm in AP, and 4.8 cm in length. One isoechoic nodule is noted in the posterior aspect of the mid portion of the thyriod measuring up to 9 mm x 7 mm in size. Just anterior ro this lesion we have another 1.3 cm x 6 mm hypoechioc lesion with low level echhoes. Left lobe measures 1.9 cm transverse, 1.4 cm in AP and 4.3.cm in length. Two small hypoechioc nodules one in the mid pole anteriorly measuring up to 6 mm x 4 mm. the second lesion far posteriorly measuring up to 6 mm x 3 mm. Impression: Multiple hypo to iso nodules in both lobes of thyriod. Findings early suggestive of nodular goiter and recommend clinical crrelation.
> 
> ...


Are they going to do an FNA (fine needle apsiration?) Are you on thyroid medication at this time and what do your labs look like? Please include ranges w/lab results.

Have you had antibodies' tests?


----------



## kimmie72 (Aug 23, 2010)

I posted my lab ranges just a day or so ago. I will post again. None of my doctors are concerned about the nodule...they say its to small.. Positive for antimicrosomal antobdioes 0-34 mine was 77. Other antibodies are negative...one is still pending though.


----------



## kimmie72 (Aug 23, 2010)

Ok..here are other labs:

TSH 1.95 (0.30-3.00)
Free T4 1.07 (0.55-1.42)
Total T3 98 (71-180)
Free T3 3.09 (2.30-4.20)
Thyroglobulin 5.7 (0.5-55.0)
Antithyroglobulin <20 (0-40)
TSI 21 (0-139)

When I was diagnosed in 2008 with HYPERthyriodism....my TSI was 93 with anything under 125 being normal. And my antimicrosomal was neagtive

By the way..I know there is a antibodies test called antithyroglobulin AB is there another one called antithyroglobulin AN ????

Thanks so much


----------



## kimmie72 (Aug 23, 2010)

Sorry, one other thing...I am not on any meds for thyroid at all. When I was first diganosed they put me on Methimazole which I took for about 6 months and it threw me into severe HYPO....my TSH was like 45.36. So doc told me to stop taking immediately. Ever since that day my tsh came down and all of my numbers have been pretty stable until the past few months...just seem like they are up and down all the time.

Thanks again and sorry for so many post.


----------



## kimmie72 (Aug 23, 2010)

Gosh...you all are gonna kill me...but I was looking through some of my medical records and I saw that I had a Thyroid Peroxidase AB done on 6/22/11 the results were:

<6 (0-34)

So within 11 months I develop some antibodies?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kimmie72 said:


> Sorry, one other thing...I am not on any meds for thyroid at all. When I was first diganosed they put me on Methimazole which I took for about 6 months and it threw me into severe HYPO....my TSH was like 45.36. So doc told me to stop taking immediately. Ever since that day my tsh came down and all of my numbers have been pretty stable until the past few months...just seem like they are up and down all the time.
> 
> Thanks again and sorry for so many post.


I am sorry you had to repost your labs and I do appreciate it for we have over 5000 members and I don't have time trying to find past posts. It probably would be a good idea to stick to one thread; that way info will be "handy" for anyone wishing to help.

You are not supposed to have any TSI.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

I never heard of thyroglobulin An and I did Google it and turned up nothing.

What antibody test is still pending?

Not sure but in a previous post I think I mentioned that there are all kinds of antibodies at play here causing your TSH, FT3 and FT4 to come in in normal range. They are binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies.

You might do better if you see an ENT; I am thinking.

Don't be sorry for posting. This is what it is all about!! We are glad you are here and I sure hope we can help.


----------

